# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  πόνοι στους μυεις και τις αρθρώσεις και μουδιασματα

## Vastez

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας για το προβλημα μου διοτι ειμαι σε απογνωση.Δεν ξερω αν οντως εχω κατι ή είναι κάτι παθολογικό.
Το προβλημα στην ουσία ξεκινά από την παραμονή Χριστουγέννων οπού μαθαίνω ότι η μάνα του κολλητού μου πεθαίνει απο καρκίνο.όλη την ημέρα ήμουν χάλια ενιωθα εντονο πόνο στην μέση και είχα και μουδιασματα στα ακρα,φόβο και ανησυχία.Την ίδια μέρα κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου ξυπνάω και πεταγομαι στον υπνο νου νιωθωντας το μικρο δακτυλο και τον παραμεσο να ειναι μουδιασμενα και με πιασε εντονο τρεμουλο σε ολο το σωμα.Οι γονεις μου προσπαθουσαν να ηρεμησουν μιλαγαν για κριση πανικου .Εγω επεμενα ότι ηθελα να παμε στο νοσοκομειο.Τελικα καταληξαμε στον Ευαγγελισμο.Ενας γιατρος μας παρεπεμψε σε νευρολογο.Γίνεται η απαραίτητη εξέταση να δει τις αντιδρασεις του σωματος μου αλλα δεν βλέπει κάτι η γιατρος που με εξετασε.Μου πηρε την πιεση και ειχε φτασει 18 η μεγαλη!μου λεει εισαι πολυ αγχωμενος.Μου κάνει καποιες εξετασεις αίματος και με στειλε στην καρδιολογο μου καναν υπερηχογραφημα αλλα δεν βρηκαν κατι.Στο τελος περιμενα να βγουν οι εξετασεις αιματος.Μας της δινεις η νευρολογος και μας λεει να κοιταξουμε το συκωτι διοτι καποια ηπατικα ενζυμα ηταν λιγο ανεβασμενα χωρις να ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο.Περνάνε οι μέρες και με ξαναπιάνει το τρεμουλο,τα μουδιασματα,διαχυτοι πονοι στο σωμα,ακομα και καυσαλγια κυρίως στις αρθρώσεις και τα άκρα ποδιων και χεριων αλλα και πονο στη μεση.Πάμε σε εναν ορθοπεδικο μου γραφει αξονικη για αυχενα και μεση.Ηταν καθαρες οι εξετασεις.Ο ορθοπεδικος μας προτεινει να πάμε σε εναν ενδοκρινολογο.Περνανε καποιες μερες και αφου παραλληλα πηγαινα σε ψυχολογο.οι γονεις μου ηταν κατηγορηματικοι και οτι δεν εχω κατι και οτι πρεπει να συνεχισω να πηγαινω στον ψυχολογο αλλα εγω μεσα μου πιστευα οτι κατι εχω και οτι δεν ειναι ψυχολογικα ολο αυτα.Τελικα επισκεπτομαστε εναν ενδοκρινολογο,της εξηγω τα συμπτωματα και μου λεει οτι ισως είναι θυροειδιτιδα Χασιμοτο.Μου κάνε υπερηχο και οντως βρηκε φλεγμονη στο θυροειδη και με παρεπεμψε σε υπερηχο θυροειδους και ανω κοιλιας(συκωτι,σπληνα,χολη) και καποιες ειδικες εξετασεις αιματος ορμονολογικες και του θυροειδους.Βγαινουν τα αποτελέσματα ο υπερηχος ανω κοιλιας ηταν καθαρος,στον θυροειδη μια ηπια θυροειδιτιδα και φαινεται οτι υπαρχει δραστηριοτητα στο θυροειδη.Στις εξετασεις αίματος ηταν καθαρές εκτός του ότι είχα έλλειψη βιταμίνης D.Ξαναεπισκεπτομαι την ενδοκρινολογο μου λεει οτι ακομα δεν μπορω να παρω χαπια για τον θυροειδη γιατι ειναι καθαρες οι εξετασεις μου και μου γραψε βιταμινη D και σεληνιο να παρω για 2 μηνες.και μου πε οτι πρεπει να ξαναπαω το καλοκαιρι να το ξαναδουμε.Μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση ομως για τα συμπτωματα που με ταλαιπωρουν δεν πηρα.Παιρνω εδω και 2 μερες τις βιταμινες αλλα δεν παρατηρησα καποια σημαντικη διαφορα.Τα συμπτωματα συνεχιζουν και καμια φορα ψιλοζαλιζομαι(οχι ζαλη οτι θα πέσω κάτω)Χθες πεταχτηκα στον υπνο μου με εντονη ταχυκαρδια υστερα απο εφιαλτη.Ειμαι πραγματικα σε απογνωση και δεν ξερω αν οντως εχω κατι παθολογικο ή όλα είναι μες στο μυαλό μου και προκαλουνται απο το αγχος και το φοβο μου(μιας και ειμαι αγχωδες ατομο και κατα καιρους με εχουν πιασει διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα) Αλλα ποτε δεν επιμεναν τοσο καιρο.Νιωθω οτι εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα εχω συνεχως ενα βλεμμα απαθειας και θλιψης.Έχει καποιος κάποια ιδέα να μου προτείνει κάτι; Αξίζει να παώ σε κάποιο αλλο γιατρο να κάνω καποια εξεταση περαιτέρω ή να επικεντρωθω στην ψυχολογια μου ;Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## madiwasp

''Το προβλημα στην ουσία ξεκινά από την παραμονή Χριστουγέννων οπού μαθαίνω ότι η μάνα του κολλητού μου πεθαίνει απο καρκίνο.'' μόλις απάντησες στο ερώτημά σου...το μυαλό επηρεάζει στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό το σώμα... είχα ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα για χρόνια... έκανα, όπως κι εσύ, όλες τις εξετάσεις, πέρασα απ' όλες τις ειδικότητες...έγινα περίγελος των γιατρών για να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι όλα προήλθαν από ψυχολογικό παράγοντα...

----------


## Vastez

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου..Να σου πω την αληθεια ειμαι τοσο θολωμενος που δεν ξερω τι να πιστέψω...Εσύ πως κατάφερες και βγήκες απο το αδιέξοδο,πηγες σε καποιον ειδικο ψυχικης υγείας; εκανες καποιες συγκεκριμενες δραστηριοτητες που σε βοηθήσανε;

----------


## madiwasp

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου..Να σου πω την αληθεια ειμαι τοσο θολωμενος που δεν ξερω τι να πιστέψω...Εσύ πως κατάφερες και βγήκες απο το αδιέξοδο,πηγες σε καποιον ειδικο ψυχικης υγείας; εκανες καποιες συγκεκριμενες δραστηριοτητες που σε βοηθήσανε;


Όχι ..δεν έκανα τίποτα...χτυπήθηκα, ταλαιπωρήθηκα, έδωσα ένα σωρό λεφτά, με έπιαναν καταθλιψάρες...όλα αυτά για 3 χρόνια περίπου .. ώσπου κατάλαβα τι μαλακίες έκανα και συνήλθα (παραδόξως). Μ' αυτά που σου λέω δε σε αποτρέπω από το να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας...είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα...εγώ κατάφερα και το πάλεψα μόνη μου και το ξεπέρασα. . εσύ μπορεί να ανακουφιστείς πιο γρήγορα μιλώντας με έναν ψυχολόγο..

----------


## Aretou

Τα πέρασα και εγω αυτα που αναφέρεις!! Και μου περάσανε τα συμπτώματα οταν σιγουρεύτηκα οτι ηταν καθαρό αγχος. Βεβαια μετα μου παρουσιάστηκαν καποια αλλα ψυχοσωματικά αλλα φυσικα δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να συμβει σε σενα αυτο. Το σημαντικότερο ειναι να καταλάβεις και να το εμπεδώσεις οτι ειναι το αγχος αυτο που σου προκαλεί τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## Vastez

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση...Το να βλέπω ότι κάποια άτομα έχουν περάσει τα ίδια με μένα και με καταλαβαίνουν μου φέρνει ένα αίσθημα ανακούφισης και μου δίνει δύναμη να ξεδιαλύνω τα πράγματα στο μυαλό μου και να το ξεπεράσω...Αν και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο διότι όποτε έρχονται τα συμπτώματα μπαίνουν άσχημες σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου...Πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρω γιατί είναι πραγματικά βασανιστικό και μόνο άτομα που το έχουν περάσει καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## faihkaps

Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω φιλε μου.Εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου,(καθαρη,την εστειλα και σε δευτερο διαγνωστη για γνωματευση)μαγνητικη αυχενα (καθαρη) στη μεση μονο εχω μια μεγαλη κοιλη και μια μικροτερη.Για θυρεοειδη δεν που μιλησε κανενας γιατρος
, μονο μια κοπελα που γνωρισα και εχει θυρεοειδιτιδα χασιμοτο μου ειπε πως ειχε ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα, κι εχω κλεισει ραντεβου για την Τεταρτη και θα δουμε...

----------


## faihkaps

> Όχι ..δεν έκανα τίποτα...χτυπήθηκα, ταλαιπωρήθηκα, έδωσα ένα σωρό λεφτά, με έπιαναν καταθλιψάρες...όλα αυτά για 3 χρόνια περίπου .. ώσπου κατάλαβα τι μαλακίες έκανα και συνήλθα (παραδόξως). Μ' αυτά που σου λέω δε σε αποτρέπω από το να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας...είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα...εγώ κατάφερα και το πάλεψα μόνη μου και το ξεπέρασα. . εσύ μπορεί να ανακουφιστείς πιο γρήγορα μιλώντας με έναν ψυχολόγο..


madiwasp, πως μπορώ να επικοινωνησω μαζί σου?

----------


## grtt

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι σωματοποιείς το άγχος σου. Δυστυχώς το άγχος μπορεί να έχει μία σειρά από συμπτώματα, πόνους, ζαλάδες, μουδιάσματα, ταχυκαρδίες, τα οποία ασφαλώς μπορεί να είναι και συμπτώματα παθολογικών ασθενειών. Ωστόσο από τη στιγμή που οι εξετάσεις δεν έδειξαν κάτι που να δικαιολογούν τα συμπτώματα που έχεις, μάλλον είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό. Επειδή τα έχω περάσει, κι εξακολουθώ να τα περνάω αυτά που έχεις, δυστυχώς πολλές φορές μπαίνουμε σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο. Δηλαδή, αγχωνόμαστε για κάποια Χ αιτία, αρχίζουμε να έχουμε ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα και μετά αγχωνόμαστε περισσότερο σχετικά με το τι μπορούμε να έχουμε.
Μη σταματήσεις τον ψυχολόγο, μπορεί να βοηθήσει αρκετά..

----------


## Vastez

grtt Έχω σκοπό να πάω ακόμα και σε έναν ρευματολόγο διότι τα συμπτώματα που έχω σχετίζονται με ρευματικές παθήσεις να αποκλείσω και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο ...Και αν δω ότι και απο κει δεν υπάρχει κάτι θα προσπαθήσω να βελτιώσω την ψυχολογία μου και σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να φύγουν και τα συμπτώματα...Πάντως παίρνοντας ένα ελαφρύ ηρεμιστικό βλέπω ότι με βοηθάει και φεύγουν οι πόνοι...Που αν είχα κάτι παθολογικό φαντάζομαι δεν θα φεύγανε οι πόνοι...

----------


## madiwasp

> madiwasp, πως μπορώ να επικοινωνησω μαζί σου?


Με PM...Θα χαρώ πολύ να βοηθήσω!

----------


## madiwasp

> grtt Έχω σκοπό να πάω ακόμα και σε έναν ρευματολόγο διότι τα συμπτώματα που έχω σχετίζονται με ρευματικές παθήσεις να αποκλείσω και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο ...Και αν δω ότι και απο κει δεν υπάρχει κάτι θα προσπαθήσω να βελτιώσω την ψυχολογία μου και σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να φύγουν και τα συμπτώματα...Πάντως παίρνοντας ένα ελαφρύ ηρεμιστικό βλέπω ότι με βοηθάει και φεύγουν οι πόνοι...Που αν είχα κάτι παθολογικό φαντάζομαι δεν θα φεύγανε οι πόνοι...


Καλέ μου Vastez να σε φρικάρω ακόμα λίγο? για 7 μήνες είχα πόνους στις αρθρώσεις των δακτύλων.. και δυσκαμψία τις πρωινές ώρες.. πήγα σε ορθοπεδικό και με φρίκαρε παραπέμποντάς με για ρευματολογικές εξετάσεις...φοβήθηκε για λύκο..μία εξέταση για κάτι αντισώματα βγήκε λίγο τσιμπημένη...αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν τίποτα!!!΄έκανα επαναληπτική μετά από κανένα 3μηνο και ήταν όλα καθαρά.. το απέδωσε σε άγχος και έντονη κούραση.. Γενικότερα: προτείνω να αποκλείουμε παθολογικά αίτια.. αλλά να μην φτάνουμε σε σημείο να αμφισβητούμε τους γιατρούς όταν δε μας συμφέρει να πιστέψουμε ότι όλα όσα παθαίνουμε έχουν ως αιτία το άγχος..
(το λέω για να το ακούω κι εγώ...)

----------


## Vastez

Πήγα σε ρευματολογο της περιεγραψα τα συμπτωματα μου και φανηκε να κατανοει το προβλημα μου...Μου προτεινε να κάνω κάποιες ρευματολογικές εξετάσεις αίματος οι οποιες θα βγουνε την Τριτη και να της δειξω ολες τις εξετασεις που εχω κάνει μεχρι σήμερα...Μου δωσε φάρμακο κορτιζόνης το οποίο είναι σε χαμηλη δόση...Αλλα φοβαμαι να το πάρω...Αν δεν είναι ρευματολογικό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## faihkaps

> Με PM...Θα χαρώ πολύ να βοηθήσω!


το έχω προσπαθήσει, δεν ξέρω πως να σου στείλω PM...

----------


## madiwasp

προσπαθώ να σου στείλω πμ αλλα λέει ότι έχεις επιλέξει να μην λαμβάνεις προσωπικά μηνύματα!

----------


## faihkaps

> προσπαθώ να σου στείλω πμ αλλα λέει ότι έχεις επιλέξει να μην λαμβάνεις προσωπικά μηνύματα!


μπαίνω να το κοιταξω..

----------


## madiwasp

μπαίνεις στο προφιλ σου...πας πάνω στην ετικέτα ''προσωπικά μηνύματα''
αριστερά λέει ''οι ρυθμίσεις μου''..
κάπου εκεί λέει ''ρυθμίσεις φορουμ''
ενεργοποιείς το ''private messages on''

----------


## faihkaps

> μπαίνεις στο προφιλ σου...πας πάνω στην ετικέτα ''προσωπικά μηνύματα''
> αριστερά λέει ''οι ρυθμίσεις μου''..
> κάπου εκεί λέει ''ρυθμίσεις φορουμ''
> ενεργοποιείς το ''private messages on''


δεν αναφερει πουθενά ''private messages on''μονο ''visitor messaging'' το οποιο ειναι στο οn.Δεν τα καταφερα αυριο πρωτα ο Θεός θα το ψαξω, τωρα εχω θολώσει και απο τη νύστα...Καλό σου βράδυ και σ'ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων!!Το έψαξα και πάλι.
Δεν ξέρω αν εχω κάνει λάθος. αλλα στο προφίλ μου δεν υπάρχει ετικετα 'προσωπικα μηνύματα'

----------

